# Women's Hunting Contest Sign up 2014-2015



## Jenn79

I'm in!


----------



## lilpooh31

I'm in!!!!! :smile:


----------



## CricketKiller

I'll play!


----------



## jonell

I'm in!


----------



## allymeagan

I'm in!


----------



## shel74

I'm in!


----------



## Billie

I'm in!


----------



## crtnyingrsll

I'm in!


----------



## Ole Trapper

I'm in


----------



## ArkGirl

I am interested...but can you direct me to the basic run down of what the contest will involve?


Edited to say I found it...I didn't see it further down in the posts. Maybe it could be a sticky to be easier to find? :thumbs_up


----------



## OutOfVelvet

I'm in!


----------



## CountryWoman

Here is a link to last years rules thread, this year will be same basic thing :wink: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2112085


----------



## ArkGirl

Alrighty...I read all of that and it sounds great. I'm officially IN! Although I doubt I would shoot and pose with a skunk like that one tough lady...Yuck! (Then again...I'm pretty competitive and points are points) :archer:

We have private land to hunt this year and although I've done well with the rifle...This is my first year with the bow. I'm Ready!!


----------



## ladysedge

Count me in please


----------



## vangogh1994

Im in


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I'm in.


----------



## turkeygirl

Sign me up!


----------



## grls_hunt2

I haven't been on the forum in a while but I'm in


----------



## MooseHuntress

I'm in!


----------



## kellystan48

Bummer, saw this too late! Can't wait to see what you ladies shoot this year!


----------



## ArkGirl

Kelly it may not be too late. I haven't seen a post with teams set or anything yet. CounrtyWoman am I right?


----------



## jpilato21

Shoot just saw this I guess I'll have to wait till next year


----------



## ArkGirl

When will the teams be posted? (My gosh I can't wait for season to open this year!)


----------



## Lady Archery

I'm in!!


----------



## turkeycorndog

I'm in, just joined archery talk 8/22, please let me join in. :wink:


----------



## misshuntressKT3

I hope i can still be IN, i just had a little one and havent been on in awhile!


----------



## CamoQuest

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Billie

Update? Teams picked yet?


----------



## ArkGirl

Yeah our season starts here Sept 27th. I am hoping we have teams set up by then! You know...in case I get lucky opening day! LOL


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Ours start in a couple weeks. Hoping teams will be picked soon.


----------



## allymeagan

Mine started last week!! I'm going out again tomorrow morning and really hoping to get one!


----------



## CountryWoman

Sorry ladies life has been throwing me a lot of curves lately  but here are the teams . . Same rules as last year I will start a "Entry's" thead for you all.

Team 1

turkeygirl
Horses&Hunting
Billie
lilpooh31

Team 2

grls hunt 2
Ole Trapper
jonell
jennz1999

Team 3

allymeagan
turkeycorndog
shel74
lady sedge

Team 4

CamoQuest
jpilato2
crtnyingrsll
Out of Velvet

Team 5

CricketKiller
Kellystan48
ArkGirl
misshuntressKT3


Team 6

vangogh1994
Lady Archery
MooseHuntress
KSGirl

*Team 7*

TwoCrow 
BowhunterChck13
katielyn13
GaHuntress0724

Hope I got everyone:noidea: If not message me or post here


----------



## CountryWoman

Any body else want to join??


----------



## KSGirl

If it's not too late I would love to join a team. Didn't think it was going to be possible.☺


----------



## allymeagan

The scoring link doesn't work. Is this one the same? http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## CountryWoman

KSGirl said:


> If it's not too late I would love to join a team. Didn't think it was going to be possible.☺


KSGirl You are on Team 6 :wink:


----------



## ArkGirl

Whoohoo Awesome. Our season opens this weekend! And thank you CountryWoman. I hope all is well and things settle down for ya.


----------



## KSGirl

Thank you sooooooo much!! I'm so excited.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I'll join if it's not too late!


----------



## TwoCrow

I'm in!


----------



## CountryWoman

TwoCrow and BowhunterChck13 I am putting you two on "Team 7" and hopefully two more gals will join ya


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Woohoo! Team 7. Thank you! 

TwoCrow, let's do this!


----------



## jonell

Good luck ladies! Once again, thanks CountyWoman for doing the work!


----------



## Billie

Where are you Bowup? You ain't playing?


----------



## katielynn13

is it still possible to join? our season in PA finally starts this coming saturday after a long summer!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

katielynn13 said:


> is it still possible to join? our season in PA finally starts this coming saturday after a long summer!!


Hey! You'll probably be on team 7... We need 2 more people!


----------



## CountryWoman

Yup Katielyn13 you are on team 7 :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Team 1

turkeygirl
Horses&Hunting
Billie
lilpooh31

Team 2

grls hunt 2
Ole Trapper
jonell
jennz1999

Team 3

allymeagan
turkeycorndog
shel74
lady sedge

Team 4

CamoQuest
jpilato2
crtnyingrsll
Out of Velvet

Team 5

CricketKiller
Kellystan48
ArkGirl
misshuntressKT3


Team 6

vangogh1994
Lady Archery
MooseHuntress
KSGirl

*Team 7*

TwoCrow 
BowhunterChck13
katielyn13


----------



## GaHuntress0724

If possible I want in


----------



## BowHunterChck13

GaHuntress0724 said:


> If possible I want in


We've got a 4th member!!


----------



## CountryWoman

BowHunterChck13 said:


> We've got a 4th member!!


 Yes GaHuntress0724 you are on Team 7


----------



## CountryWoman

Hey Ladies I apologize for not getting results up but TEAM 4 WON  with Team 2, 3, & 7 making an awesome showing  Thanks ladies for playing. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## randyclark

cool!


----------

